# Center Support Brace Failure. NEED HELP!



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 40gal

The center support brace has broken.

I would also like to replace it with acrylic/glass, preferably without removing the plastic rim, so that it doesn't interfere with lighting.

The tank is currently filled because I didn't realize the bowing that would be taking place. water can be removed if completely necessary. There is currently no livestock.

Currently I have a clamp holding the tank in its proper position.


Options? 


Can I just bead the plastic rim with glue/silicone a glass piece that is the width of the tank? Will the silicone be strong enough?


thanks for your help.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f341/bolster123/SUC50742.jpg

Anyone see any problems with this?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Any way you could silicone a piece of glass from front glass to back glass just under the rim, say 1/4 thick and 3 or so inches wide?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/50gal-broken-brace-so-now-what-maybe-help-glass-replacement-36757/index2.html

Refer to Spit.Fire's post #18.

I need to update this thread myself soon...


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

jkcichlid said:


> Any way you could silicone a piece of glass from front glass to back glass just under the rim, say 1/4 thick and 3 or so inches wide?


I'd much rather stay away from silicone, just because I'm not sure how long that would last. I like a more mechanical solution than chemical.  Hence the picture I found on the net.
That being said, anything is possible and I could probably do this.



Reckon said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/50gal-broken-brace-so-now-what-maybe-help-glass-replacement-36757/index2.html
> 
> Refer to Spit.Fire's post #18.
> 
> I need to update this thread myself soon...


If I do choose to go down the silicone route, this is very sage advice. Thank you and Spit.fire.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

your entire tank is held together with silicone nothing wrong using it at all


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Here was my fix. Works great.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Problem: Silicone is not designed for use on plastic and will in a relatively short period of time part company with the black plastic. The problem with this is that separation may not be immediately noticeable but could allow for enough glass movement to result in a cracked tank

In short: brace failure could happen at the same time as tank failure.

I would rather opt for the glass brace mentioned but ensure that the silicone glues glass directly to glass (which we know is super strong.

At least you can sleep easily with that option


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

There is no silicone used. It is a completely mechanical fix, not chemical.

The brace is 1/4" acrylic held in place by 2 1/4" nylon machine screws.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Aha. You may sleep easy 

I misunderstood. Very clever (Simple) solution!

Must remember that


----------

